# Suche Mitfahrer in Rheinbach/Steinbach/Ahrtal/Voreifel



## vocean (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

ich (m, 30, Canyon Nerve Fahrer) tingle meistens alleine durch den Rheinbacher und Womersdorfer Wald und ab und zu mal im Ahrtal und suche nun Mitfahrer für spontane oder weniger spontane Trailtouren am Wochenende.

Die rheinbacher Trails kenne ich nun zur genüge und wollte mal weiter in Richtung Steinbachtalsperre, Vischeltal, Ahrtal und Eifel vordringen. Dafür suche ich ein paar mehr oder weniger erfahrene Mitfahrer.
Ich betreibe weder Konditionsbolzerei noch Downhill-Attacken. Am liebsten maximaler Singletrail-Anteil (so wenig Asphalt und Wald-Autobahnen wie möglich) durchaus mit wechselndem Höhenprofil aber kein Dauervollgas und kein Downhill. Entspannte aber sportliche Touren ggf. mit Zwischenpausen und mittleren Anforderungen an Kondition und Technik.

Wer mit ähnlichen Einstellungen unterwegs ist, kann sich gerne mal melden.

Ich komme aus Meckenheim-Lüftelberg und steige meist in Rheinbach in die Trails ein. Der Kottenforst macht mir einfach nicht mehr wirklich viel Spaß, daher orientiere ich mich eher gen Süden.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## LukasMai (10. Juli 2014)

hallo aus witterschlick. Können gerne mal durch den Kottenforst fahren, fahre sonst immer im Siebengebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vocean (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Lukas,
Im Siebengebirge können wir natürlich auch gerne mal fahren. Da habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen bzw. nur zu Fuß. Ich dachte da ist viel abgesperrt und MTBler gar nicht gerne gesehen?


----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2014)

Hi,
7G ist recht sensibel, speziell am WE...

Kannst dich gerne unter der Woche mal bei den Gemütlichfahrern anschließen oder Sonntags dem Team Tomburg.

Grüße


----------



## vocean (10. Juli 2014)

Sonntags Team Tomburg ist dann Team Tomburg Light oder wie?? 
Denn dem "normalen" Team Tomburg eilt ein gewisser Ruf voraus  Ist ja auch ok, jeder wie er will, ist nur eben nicht das was ich suche. 
Auch wenn die Trailjagt im Prinzip schon mein Thema ist ... nur eben moderat.


----------



## supasini (10. Juli 2014)

das TT ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Wir hatten jetzt schon mehrfach pannenfreie Touren ohne Ausscheidungsfahren, bei denen sogar die meisten kontrolliert wieder am Ausgangspunkt angekommen sind. Ahl Männer, abjeschlafft...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo vocean,
Du kannst Dich mir gerne anschliessen und die Trails des nördlichsten Planquadrates der Eifel in Euskirchen, Mechernich, Bad Münstereifel und Rheinbach erfahren. 
Die Touren von mir haben generell ein ausgewogenes Streckenprofil, erfordern aber an manchen Stellen Körner und Können! Grundsätzlich ist alles fahrbar; tragen und schieben muss man bei mir nicht.

Bin meistens an den Wochentagen unterwegs, da ist das Gebiet und die Piste(n) frei 
In KW30/31 halte ich mich wieder in den dortigen Wäldern und Wegen auf. Kann Dir dann - bei Interesse - eine PN schicken.


----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2014)

Welchen Ruf "genießt" denn das Team Tomburg? Gerne auch per PN...

Die sind flotter unterwegs, teils technisch, aber nicht zb mit den 7Hillern zu vergleichen...

Grüße


----------



## vocean (11. Juli 2014)

@BlackKnight29 :
Können wir gerne machen, KW30/31 klingt gut. Sag mir, wenn's geht, 1-2 Tage vorher Bescheid, dann fahre ich direkt mit dem Fully zur Arbeit und auch etwas früher los, so dass ich zeitig Feierabend machen kann. Um wieviel Uhr fährst Du denn meistens los?

@sun909 :
Das von supasini bereits erwähnte "Ausscheidungsfahren" ist z.B. ein Teil des Rufs, der mir bekannt ist. Ist ja auch gut so wenn man soetwas vorher weiß, die Ansprüche sind eben verschieden. Aber das ist einfach nicht meine Philosophie. Für mich ist es "nur" ein Hobby und kein Wettkampf.
Es ist natürlich nicht immer einfach und möglich, Fahrer auf gleichem Level (Kondi + Technik) zu finden und man will sich ja auch verbessern, aber ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste? Ich weiß es nicht ...

Ich suche einfach Leute, die Spaß an Trails und kleineren Herausforderungen haben, aber nicht unbedingt das Extreme suchen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Juli 2014)

Ich kann mir meine Fahrzeiten sehr frei aussuchen und mache das meistens vom Wetter abhängig. Heute z.B. war ich ab 10Uhr unterwegs weil es um 14Uhr mit dem sch.... Regen anfangen sollte. Und es regnet nun ...
Deshalb orientiere ich mich, wenn jemand mitfahren sollte, nach dessen zeitlichen Möglichkeiten...

Aufgrund der Sturmschäden in den hessischen Wäldern kann es sein, dass ich schon früher in die Eifel reise. 
Hier sind alle Trails verwüstet und es wird vorr. Wochen/Monate dauern bis das auf-, weggeräumt und wieder fahrbar ist


----------



## vocean (11. Juli 2014)

Achso, das ist natürlich klasse. So frei kann ich mir meine Zeit aber leider nicht einteilen obwohl ich als Selbst- und Ständiger natürlich gewisse Freiheiten habe. Ich könnte vielleicht mal etwas früher so gegen 17 oder 18 Uhr Feierabend machen ...

Wie es mit Sturmschäden in der Eifel aussieht, weiß ich aktuell nicht, aber hier im Rheinland und der Voreifel scheint es nicht sooo heftig gewesen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (11. Juli 2014)

Da fühlt man sich ja fast geehrt, wenn man so einen Ruf genießt, aber mal ehrlich: Ausscheidungsrennen gibt es nur bei den Bonner Nachtbikern. 
Bei uns geht es mittlerweile tatsächlich moderat zu. 
Fahr doch einfach mal mit, Volker...


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2014)

Früher war alles besser.....................................


----------



## vocean (11. Juli 2014)

@Handlampe :
moderat klingt in Ordnung. Wann fahrt ihr denn meistens und wieviele Kilometer?


----------



## Boge (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ist am WE einer von euch unterwegs?
Wollte mal vom Niederrhein einen Ausflug in Richtung Eifel machen.
Würde mich gerne zu einer netten Runde anschließen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Juli 2014)

Sorry..., am WE bin ich im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs..., bin erst wieder ab dem 23.07. in der Eifel am touren. An diesem Datum starte ich in der Vulkaneifel im Schiefergebirge..., tags darauf befinde ich mich in der nördlichen Eifel.


----------



## Boge (18. Juli 2014)

Schade, sollte sich eine Gruppe in den nächsten Wochen finden, die am WE eine nette Ausfahrt in der Eifel unter die Räder nimmt, dann Last es mich wissen.
Würde gerne mehr von der Region erkunden wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (23. Juli 2014)

Schau mal am Sonntag, 27.07. beim ADFC vorbei: http://www.adfc-bonn.de/touren/tdb/2014/tourtyp13.html


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juli 2014)

War heute in der Vulkaneifel im Schiefergebirge unterwegs, geniale Landschaft ! 
Morgen Vormittag starte ich um 10Uhr in EU und werde mich durch den Billiger Wald nach Kommern, Mechernich und zurück über Bad Münstereifel nach EU kämpfen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2014)

He, hast du ein Visum für Kommern ?
Mir liegt hier nichts vor


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Juli 2014)

Hey Hubert, schau mal bitte in Deine Emails. Habe Dir meinen Antrag bereits vor einigen Wochen gesendet ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2014)

Ach dann liegt das bestimmt noch in dem großen Stapel auf meinem Schreibtisch .... ganz unten


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Juli 2014)

Yepp.., lass Dir ruhig Zeit..., so lange fahre ich über Satzvey, Katzvey einfach an Kommern vorbei


----------



## vocean (25. Juli 2014)

Ich werde mich vielleicht am Sonntag der ADFC Tour vom Jörg anschließen...
Das wird vermutlich keine Tour mit maximalen Trailanteil, aber mal schauen was Jörg sich für Wege rausgesucht hat.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (31. Juli 2014)

Hi, wäre das vll was für dich?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/Anfängertreff-Bonn.540803/#post-12182572


----------



## Gefrorenerfuuss (17. August 2014)

hey


vocean schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich (m, 30, Canyon Nerve Fahrer) tingle meistens alleine durch den Rheinbacher und Womersdorfer Wald und ab und zu mal im Ahrtal und suche nun Mitfahrer für spontane oder weniger spontane Trailtouren am Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Hey ein Freund ich würden uns gerne dir anschließen,dass was du hier geschrieben hast entspricht auch unseren Anforderungen,
fahren meistens immer am Wochenende (Samstags oder Sonntags morgens)


vocean schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich (m, 30, Canyon Nerve Fahrer) tingle meistens alleine durch den Rheinbacher und Womersdorfer Wald und ab und zu mal im Ahrtal und suche nun Mitfahrer für spontane oder weniger spontane Trailtouren am Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker 
Ein Freund ich suchen auch mitfahr Gelegenheiten für Samstags oder Sonntags.....
Das was du hier geschrieben hast entspricht auch unseren Anforderungen und  nach mehreren Touren ist zu zweit fahren auch langweilig.
Lg


----------



## vocean (25. August 2014)

Hi,
wir können gerne mal am Wochenende eine Runde zusammen fahren. Als Tourguide bin ich zur Zeit allerdings noch nicht geeignet, da mir die Streckenkenntnis außerhalb von Rheinbach/Tomburg fehlt. Wenn wir aber altbekannte Touren fahren wollten oder mal eine GPS-Tour nachfahren wollen, kann man das gerne mal anpeilen.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (25. August 2014)

vocean schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir können gerne mal am Wochenende eine Runde zusammen fahren. Als Tourguide bin ich zur Zeit allerdings noch nicht geeignet, da mir die Streckenkenntnis außerhalb von Rheinbach/Tomburg fehlt. Wenn wir aber altbekannte Touren fahren wollten oder mal eine GPS-Tour nachfahren wollen, kann man das gerne mal anpeilen.
> 
> Grüße
> Volker


.			  
Kommt doch sonntags einfach mal zur Tomburg,siehe TT-Fred.Wir treffen uns dort regelmäßig,Start ist um 11.00Uhr.
Die nächsten zwei Wochen sind die meisten allerdings im Urlaub,aber danach spricht gegen eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt
doch nichts.


----------



## Trekki (25. August 2014)

Du schreibst zwar


vocean schrieb:


> Das von supasini bereits erwähnte "Ausscheidungsfahren" ist z.B. ein Teil des Rufs, der mir bekannt ist. Ist ja auch gut so wenn man soetwas vorher weiß, die Ansprüche sind eben verschieden. Aber das ist einfach nicht meine Philosophie. Für mich ist es "nur" ein Hobby und kein Wettkampf.
> Es ist natürlich nicht immer einfach und möglich, Fahrer auf gleichem Level (Kondi + Technik) zu finden und man will sich ja auch verbessern, aber ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste? Ich weiß es nicht ...


Aber weisst es nicht.
Das schlimmste, was Dir auf einer TT Tour passieren kann, ist ein verhauener Sonntag. Die Geschichten von den extra - Ollis sind übertrieben. Zur Einstimmung kannst Du ja im TT Thread sehen, was dort passiert. Die Bilder zeigen die Stimmung und gefahrene Trails.

Meine Prognose ist: die Chance, dass Du bereust einen TT Sonntag gemacht zu haben, ist kleiner als 10%

-trekki


----------



## St_Jupp14 (1. November 2014)

[QUOTE="vocean, post: 12130015, member: 94181". Hallo allerseits,

ich (m, 30, Canyon Nerve Fahrer) tingle meistens alleine durch den Rheinbacher und Womersdorfer Wald und ab und zu mal im Ahrtal und suche nun Mitfahrer für spontane oder weniger spontane Trailtouren am Wochenende.

Die rheinbacher Trails kenne ich nun zur genüge und wollte mal weiter in Richtung Steinbachtalsperre, Vischeltal, Ahrtal und Eifel vordringen. Dafür suche ich ein paar mehr oder weniger erfahrene Mitfahrer.
Ich betreibe weder Konditionsbolzerei noch Downhill-Attacken. Am liebsten maximaler Singletrail-Anteil (so wenig Asphalt und Wald-Autobahnen wie möglich) durchaus mit wechselndem Höhenprofil aber kein Dauervollgas und kein Downhill. Entspannte aber sportliche Touren ggf. mit Zwischenpausen und mittleren Anforderungen an Kondition und Technik.

Wer mit ähnlichen Einstellungen unterwegs ist, kann sich gerne mal melden.

Ich komme aus Meckenheim-Lüftelberg und steige meist in Rheinbach in die Trails ein. Der Kottenforst macht mir einfach nicht mehr wirklich viel Spaß, daher orientiere ich mich eher gen Süden.

Grüße
Volker[/QUOTE]

Servus Volker,

ich starte morgen eine Mtb Tour von Rheinbach aus. Freu mich immer über Mitfahrer. Treffpunkt ist um 10h am Glaspavillon der Glasfachschule. Hatte mal grob Altenahr als Zielrichtung ins Auge gefasst. Bin da aber flexibel. Also wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, fahr gerne mit. 

Besten Gruß Thomas


----------



## Biker-Ben (2. November 2014)

Hallo Volker,

ich bin relativ neu in der Gegend und wohne in Meckenheim-Altendorf. Hab schon was erkundet. Würde aber gerne noch mehr kennen lernen. 

Wäre gern mal dabei, wenn es auf Tour geht. 

Happy Trails Benny


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2014)

Ich habe nicht allzuweit und würde auch mal spontan mitfahren


----------



## delphi1507 (3. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen am Sammstag würde ich gerne filthy trails besuchen und hätte noch einen platz für biker und bike frei jemand lust mitzufahren? 
Gruß 
Sven


----------



## Stefania81 (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo, wir waren bisher im 7gebirge unterwegs und möchten nun durch unseren Umzug nach Rheinbach neue MTB Strecken hier in der Gegend kennenlernen. Macht zur Zeit jemand Touren? Oder gibt es hier auch einen regelmäßigen Treff?


----------



## sun909 (6. Januar 2015)

Hi, 
Team Tomburg fährt Sonntags um 11.00 ab Wormersdorf regelmäßig.

Ist eine lustige Truppe  mehr dazu im Thread hier im Forum.

Grüße


----------



## SebastianSlide (2. Juli 2016)

vocean schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich (m, 30, Canyon Nerve Fahrer) tingle meistens alleine durch den Rheinbacher und Womersdorfer Wald und ab und zu mal im Ahrtal und suche nun Mitfahrer für spontane oder weniger spontane Trailtouren am Wochenende.
> 
> ...




Hey Vocean,
würde gerne mal mit dir / euch Biken gehen,dein Profil ähnelt meinem!
Fahre meistens Sonntags morgens gegen 10-11 Uhr los 2-4 Std,
Lg Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M1RO (24. Oktober 2017)

Bin gerne dabei Jungs.
Fahre auch meistens alleine.


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2017)

M1RO schrieb:


> Bin gerne dabei Jungs.
> Fahre auch meistens alleine.



Wir fahren meistens auch alleine.


----------



## route61 (24. Oktober 2017)

... und auch nicht um Spaß zu haben. Was wir haben sind schon mal Pannen. Oder einen Mitfahrer verloren (wenn überhaupt einer mitfährt).


----------



## M1RO (25. Oktober 2017)

Gehört ja dazu. 
Wo fahrt Ihr denn am meisten?


----------



## Trekki (26. Oktober 2017)

Tomburg: ist ein häufiger Startpunkt. Liegt bei Wormersdorf, ein Nachbarort von Rheinbach
Ahrtal: auch ein gerne genommener Startpunkt
Scheune Hilberath: häufiges Ziel. Ist eine Gaststätte. Da wird aber nicht mehr gefahren sondern gespeist.


----------



## sibu (26. Oktober 2017)

.. und dann gibt es ja immer noch das Last Minute Biking, auch wenn dort nicht alle (vor allem nicht die regelmäßigen) Treffen drin sind ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2017)

M1RO schrieb:


> Gehört ja dazu.
> Wo fahrt Ihr denn am meisten?


Komm doch einfach am 9.12. zur  Ghettoweihnacht, da lernst du ne Menge Leute aus dem Forum bei einer lockeren Tour kennen.


----------



## M1RO (26. Oktober 2017)

Ja gerne. Wo und um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2017)

M1RO schrieb:


> Ja gerne. Wo und um wieviel Uhr?



https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16629


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Komm doch einfach am 9.12. zur  Ghettoweihnacht, da lernst du ne Menge Leute aus dem Forum bei einer lockeren Tour kennen.



Wiiiiie locker ?


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2017)

Der bestellte Matsch sorgt schon dafür daß es nicht zu locker wird... Und sonst muss Handlampe vorher halt die Trails persönlich wässern...


----------



## Trekki (27. Oktober 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und sonst muss Handlampe vorher halt die Trails persönlich wässern


Stehst Du auf gelben Schneematsch?


----------



## sibu (27. Oktober 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Stehst Du auf gelben Schneematsch?


Im Moment verhindert Carsten Brandt das noch: Zum einen kommt seiner Meinung nach der erste Frost erst Ende Dezember, zum anderen sorgt er vorher für ausreichende Verdünnung ...


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Stehst Du auf gelben Schneematsch?


Dachte eher daran das er mit nem Tankwagen loszieht...  Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, kann er sich aber zurück lehnen...


----------

